# BRAZIL by Rekarte



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CURITIBA - PARANÁ​*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CURITIBA - PARANÁ*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Brazil, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CURITIBA - PARANÁ*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CURITIBA - PARANÁ*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CURITIBA - PARANÁ*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CURITIBA - PARANÁ*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CURITIBA - PARANÁ*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brazil, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks *christos-greece!*
Now I just posting pics from Curitiba, but I have photos from many other brazilian cities
Soon you will see other cities here


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CURITIBA - PARANÁ*
Ukranian Memorial: Homage to the Ukrainian immigrants​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great thread! more photos,please


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CURITIBA - PARANÁ*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CURITIBA - PARANÁ*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CURITIBA - PARANÁ*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CURITIBA - PARANÁ*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CURITIBA - PARANÁ*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*UNIÃO DA VITÓRIA - PARANÁ*

Small city (60k inha.) located in south of the state of Paraná in the margin of Iguazu river (the same river from the "Iguazu Falls"), border with the city of Porto União in Santa Catarina. Settled by ukrainians, poles, germans, lebaneses and syrians immigrants.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*UNIÃO DA VITÓRIA - PARANÁ*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*PORTO UNIÃO - SANTA CATARINA*

Bordering the city of União da Vitória in Parana state, Porto União is a small city with only 33k inhabitants, settled mostly by germans, poles, ukrainians and lebaneses.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*PORTO UNIÃO - SANTA CATARINA*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*PORTO UNIÃO - SANTA CATARINA*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*OURO PRETO - MINAS GERAIS*
Former colonial mining town and former capital of the state of Minas Gerais between 1720 until 1897. World Heritage Site by UNESCO.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brazil


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Cachaça from Minas Gerais*  ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
City center.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Jesuit school in São Paulo city center*
The city of São Paulo begin with the foundation of the jesuit school in january of 1554.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
City center: São Bento church and the Anhagabaú valley​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
This building is the "Mirante do Vale", constructed between 1959-1960, it was the largest building in Brazil until 2014.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
City center, around Luz railway station.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
Pinacoteca of the state of São Paulo and Jardim da Luz (public park near Luz railway station).​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, what a tree! 
nice pics,thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
It is raining in São Paulo city center​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
City Center​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
City center​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from São Paulo


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
City center. Municipal Theater in the first pic and Italia Building in the second pic.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
The Minhocão: Elevated highway.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
Castle of Apa Street: Haunted Place in Sao Paulo
Constructed in 1912, The Castelinho on the Apa Street was the scene of historic crime, where two brothers shot one another to death and ended up hitting their mother during the fight. Since then, everyone who decides to live or spend the night in the place hear noises of footsteps on the stairs, doors opening or closing, and find the taps open in the morning. ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
Rua Coimbra (Coimbra Street): Every weekend there's a bolivian fair in Coimbra Street organized by bolivian immigrants, in Brás neighborhood. You can taste delicious bolivian and peruvian food here! ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
MASP: São Paulo Museum of Art. Only inside pics =/​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
MASP​


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful museum!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
Brooklin Paulista: Yeah! There's a Brooklin in São Paulo! It's a wealthy neighborhood and financial center.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
Dr. Chucri Zaidan Avenue ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brazil once again, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
Marginal Pinheiro Avenue.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
Higienópolis: wealthy neighborhood close to São Paulo's city center​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from São Paulo


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you! I really appreciate your support, *christos-greece! *


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
City center in a cloudy day​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

awesome thread, dear Rekarte


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO* 
City center.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*SÃO PAULO*
Banespa and Martinelli buildings.​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the anhangabau valley is looking like the "sambodromo" now


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*
Botafogo neighborhood​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*
Botafogo neighborhood​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

Nice view


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*
Urca neighborhood (close to Sugar Loaf)​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*
Sugar Loaf view​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*
Jardim Botânico neighborhood​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*
Parque Lage (Lage Park), former sugar cane plantantion.​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*
Gávea neighborhood​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*
Downtown​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*
National History Museum​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*
Selarón Steps​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*
Santa Teresa neighborhood​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*
Santa Teresa neighborhood​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RIO DE JANEIRO*
Santa Teresa neighborhood​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brazil


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for your support, Christos!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*ARACAJU*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*ARACAJU*
high-class buildings​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brazil, Rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*ARACAJU*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*ARACAJU*
Atalaia Beach​


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

I guess my recent post in my Los Angeles thread logically lead to BRAZIL, that green giant


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

BRAZIL sticking out its south american BUTT out here! ❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*ARACAJU*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brazil once again


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*ARACAJU*
The *Projeto TAMAR* (Portuguese for TAMAR Project, with TAMAR being an abbreviation of *Ta*rtarugas *Mar*inhas, the Sea Turtles) is a Brazilian non-profit organization owned by the Chico Mendes Institute for Biodiversity Conservation. The main objective of the project is to protect sea turtles from extinction in the Brazilian coastline.​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*ARACAJU*
São José neighborhood​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Brazil


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

I am not religious but I love religious buildings - the church in post #192 is fabulous


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*ARACAJU*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for your support, Christos!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*LARANJEIRAS - SERGIPE*
Laranjeiras is a historic town in the state of Sergipe, 19km from Aracaju. It was founded around 1590, probably the second urban settlement in Sergipe, after São Cristovão. ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for the daily update; well done


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*LARANJEIRAS - SERGIPE*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brazil


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RECIFE - PERNAMBUCO*
Capital and largest city of state of Pernambuco, in northeast of Brazil.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RECIFE - PERNAMBUCO*
Handcraft from Pernambuco.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RECIFE - PERNAMBUCO*
Historic Centre.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RECIFE - PERNAMBUCO*
Kahal Zur Israel: First synagogue in the Americas, established in 1636 by sephardic jews.​


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Gorgeous, got anything more modern?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brazil, rekarte


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Esteli-Esteli said:


> Gorgeous, got anything more modern?


Yeah! I'll bring more pics from others neighborhoods


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Rekarte said:


> Yeah! I'll bring more pics from others neighborhoods


Do you pinky swear?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
I swear!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RECIFE - PERNAMBUCO*
Fourth-largest urban area in Brazil with 4,054,866 inhabitants, the population of the city proper was 1,653,461 in 2020.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RECIFE - PERNAMBUCO*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Brazil


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RECIFE - PERNAMBUCO*
The first slave port in the Americas, Recife was founded in 1537, during the early Portuguese colonization of Brazil, as the main harbor of the Captaincy of Pernambuco, known for its large scale production of sugar cane.​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Recife


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RECIFE - PERNAMBUCO*
Instituto Ricardo Brennand: cultural institution located in the city of Recife, Brazil. It is a not-for-profit private organization, inaugurated in 2002 by the Brazilian collector and businessman Ricardo Brennand. It comprises a museum, an art gallery, a library and a large park.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RECIFE - PERNAMBUCO*
The Institute holds a permanent collection of historic and artistic objects of diversified provenience, ranging from Early Middle Ages to 20th century, with strong emphasis in objects, documents and artwork related to Colonial and Dutch Brazil, including the world's largest assemblage of paintings by Frans Post.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*RECIFE - PERNAMBUCO*
Instituto Ricardo Brennand​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brazil


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

* RECIFE - PERNAMBUCO*
Instituto Ricardo Brennand​


----------

